# Feeder-Pellets



## fischbär (18. April 2016)

Hallo,

kann jemand von Euch kleine Mikro-Pellets fürs Pellet-Feedern empfehlen? Irgendwie finde ich hierzulande nichts brauchbares. Nur die kleinen Heilbutt-Pellets. Die sind aber zu hart für den Einsatz im Feeder. Die Engländer haben immer so schöne klebrige grüne oder gelbe Pellets, was ist das für ein Zeug? Wo kann man sowas kaufen? Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Andal (18. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Die weichen die Dinger einfach in Wasser ein, bevor sie sie in den Feeder geben.


----------



## gründler (18. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

http://www.dynamitebaits.com/news/2014/05/the-5050-method-feeder

Die vertreiben die.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/3-85-1Kg-1Kg...hash=item1c605b86c0:m:m90pVjw266IqUv1Wuo-xW0Q

oder bei ebay suchen da gibt es auch etliche Sorten.

#h


----------



## fischbär (18. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Ah cool. Genau die meinte ich! Danke! Am Einweichen an sich liegt es nicht nur!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

ich nutze zu 90% heilbut pellets 2,4mm  ,pro mm 1min einweichen.
danach wasser abschütten,ca 10min ziehen lassen fertig.

http://www.hjg-drescher.de/de/Feeder-Boilies-und-Angelpellets/Angelpellets/


----------



## fischbär (19. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Auch interessant. Ich kannte nur die von Common Baits und die Cresta Pellets.
http://www.common-baits.com/PELLETS...PELLETS-1-5mm-2-5Kg-Halibut-Pellet::2388.html


----------



## Sepp G (19. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Ich fische meist mit den Pellets von Sonubaits, etwas teurer aber super Klebekraft und echt fängig.

http://www.sonubaits.com/Product_Feed+Pellets.html

Gruß Sepp


----------



## Andal (19. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Habt ihr alle einen Geldschaizzer zu Hause? 

Sackware von der Baywa. Sehr gut und unschlagbar günstig im Vergleich mit jedem(!) Angelladen.

https://www.baywa.de/tierhaltung/futtermittel/fischfutter/karpfen/


----------



## Mind (19. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Die hier sind auch super:
http://shop.successful-baits.de/Pellets/Aktivator-Pellets::3053.html


----------



## ronram (19. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*



Andal schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle einen Geldschaizzer zu Hause?
> 
> Sackware von der Baywa. Sehr gut und unschlagbar günstig im Vergleich mit jedem(!) Angelladen.
> 
> https://www.baywa.de/tierhaltung/futtermittel/fischfutter/karpfen/


Hab ich mir gekauft...
Gefallen mir sehr gut.


----------



## PAFischer (19. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

wegen der BayWa Sackware. Bekommt man die klebrig genug für den Methodfeeder? Halten die?


----------



## Andal (19. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Überhaupt kein Problem mit dem einweichen. Pellets in ein Gefäß und mit so viel Wasser aufgießen, dass sie grad nicht ganz bedeckt sind. Warten bis alles einzgezogen ist und dann kann es schon losgehen. Wenn es schneller gehen muss, dann nimm eine Pellet Pumpe.

Ich mische nach dem weichen noch eine kleine Menge (3 EL auf eine Tasse Pellets) Grundfutter, einen viertel TL Sweetener und etwas flüßiges Aroma, Tutti Frutti, oder Erdbeere bei. Manchmal, je nach Zielfisch, auch etwas Lebensmittelfarbe. Grell bei Karpfen, dunkel bei Schleien...

Restmengen kann man auch gut einfrieren.


----------



## PAFischer (19. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Klasse, dann werd ich mal der BayWa einen Besuch abstatten. #6


----------



## JonnyBannana (19. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

sonubaits fin perfekt - fangen und sind idiotensicher in der handhabung


----------



## Andal (19. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Klasse, dann werd ich mal der BayWa einen Besuch abstatten. #6



Du musst bloß aufpassen, dass du nicht die schwimmenden Koi Sticks erwischt!


----------



## kuttenkarl (19. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Hallo,
ich habe mal die Zusammensetzung von Halibupellets und Forelli verglichen. Die verschiedenen Zutaten unterscheiden sich nur zwischen 0,2 bis 1,5 %. Forelli kostet bei uns in der Raiffeisen bei einem 25 Kilosack 1,80 Euro pro Kilo.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## kati48268 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich mische nach dem weichen noch ...


Oder man macht es schön klebrig-matschig-süß-fischig |rolleyes
http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-ar...apitale-brassen-mit-pellets-und-method-feeder


----------



## Andal (19. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Crossover-Aroma ist eben bei Fischens schwer angesagt!


----------



## Sepp G (20. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Der BayWa Tip ist super, gerade wenn man oft mit Petlets fischt. Der Preis ist ja unschlagbar, werde gleich mal einen Sack ordern. Damit ich nicht die falschen erwische und mehr Wasservögel als Fische auf dem Platz habe|supergri würde ich von Andal gerne wissen ob es sich um die Aqua classic handelt?


----------



## Andal (20. April 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Im Prinzip ist es gleich, welche Sorte man nimmt, so lange sie nur nicht schwimmend sind. Die Intensiv sind sinkend.

Sie locken aber genau so viele Wasservögel an, wie jeder andere Pellet es auch tut. Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie, je kleiner die Körnung ist, sie zunehmend uninteressanter für Teichhühner und Reiherenten werden. Es ist ihnen dann offensichtlich zu mühsam die Krümel aufzusammeln.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Ich möchte morgen mit dem Methodfeeder angeln und pellets als Hakenköder nehmen. Mit kam die Idee, die knochenharten 8mm Pellets in Sensas Aromix Anis einzulegen doch befürchte dass es wohl zu viel des Guten sein könnte. Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## axelfred (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Feeder-Pellets*

Heilbutt Pellets lösen sich dann warscheinlich auf, ich kann dir die browning chewies empfehlen am besten am haar mit ner kleinen Spierale. Direkt am haken hatte ich damit viele fehlbisse


----------

